# Ref; Spaghetti Ice



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 18, 2019)

This is some thing an online friend shared with me today. There is another version where they actually extrude ice cream to look just like spaghetti noodles! This version is a bit different but they gave me permission to share it :) My friend is from Germany, thus if any of the directions are confusing I can try to get things clarified.


Mix up
500g Curd cheese (skim or 40% fat works both, letter tastes better) *I assume latter is correct*
500g Mascarpone Crème
100g Powder Sugar
2 Sachets of Vanilla Sugar (2x8g)
2 Tablespoons Lemon Juice (not concentrate!)

And gently mix in 400ml of whipped cream.

Purée 1kg of Strawberries (I prefer frozen ones, because halfway frozen they purée a bit better)

Fill the Cream into a bowl or small containers and top with strawberry purée.
Decorate with grated white Chocolate.
Refrigerate for at least 4 hours.

Enjoy!

There is infact, vanilla sugar as a thing to clarify; not white sugar. Actual vanilla sugar! I never knew of it before today!

I've included the pictures she sent me. You can get the idea of what it's 'Spaghetti' Ice then.

Apparently, she made it for an American style summer cook out of all things! Hot dogs, hamburgers, etc. So I had to chuckle because she knew I take actual BBQ seriously!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 18, 2019)

TKRFV, Sounds and looks delicious!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 18, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> TKRFV, Sounds and looks delicious!



I might need to get my friend to join SMF so she can see first hand people like this :)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 25, 2019)

I would be my kids favorite person in the world if I made a desert out of something that looked like spaghetti and tasted like ice cream. I might try to clarify the instructions via google lol and see if I can figure out it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I would be my kids favorite person in the world if I made a desert out of something that looked like spaghetti and tasted like ice cream. I might try to clarify the instructions via google lol and see if I can figure out it. Thanks for sharing



So the toppings are the same, but for the spaghetti looking version, what they do in Germany is take vanilla ice cream, and force it through a spatzel press. 

An article about it: http://www.thekitchenmaus.com/spaghetti-ice-cream-spaghettieis/

I don't have all the equipment but if you make it, let us know how you do it. <The link uses a potato ricer. I'd need to jury rig some thing or just go buy it. No Biggie!>


----------



## Carrie Waltz (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the idea, I'll try garlic press, hope it'll work.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 16, 2019)

Carrie Waltz said:


> Wow, thanks for the idea, I'll try garlic press, hope it'll work.



Well post pictures to let us know! :)


----------

